# Brooklands Summer 2004



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

As a new boy to this site, can someone clarify the difference between the Brooklands meets on 20 June and 18 July? ???


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

I can say that the 18 july is the national meet for the TTOC 
There has been a lot of dates around ,i think they have been a bit mixed up / finalised .I dont think the 20th june is a date anymore :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The 20th of June no longer exists! We are trying to remove it's very existence, but seems to be getting everywhere ;D

This was the original date, but Brooklands double booked us, so we had to use an alternative date...

The ONLY date we should now all add to our diaries is the

*18th July* ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Well actually the 20th June does exist... : just not as a TTOC event!!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

> Well actually the 20th June does exist


It is an X file day [smiley=skull.gif]


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

> Well actually the 20th June does exist... : just not as a TTOC event!!


Im glad it does or im missing my birthday this year


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Confusion stems from TTOC web site. Flashing banner at the top of the page still states June meet, whilst Events page states Brooklands meet to be 18th July. hence the question. After all - I dont want to miss it do I?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I know... thanks :-/

Unfortunately, the way the website was written, each page has a banner and each page requires editing... 

I'm in the middle of updating the site (off-line) to change the way the site is updated... but is takling me some time...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> The ONLY date we should now all add to our diaries is the
> 
> *18th July* ;D


One day before my birthday [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Is the 19th a party for your 21st


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Is the 19th a party for your 21st Â


  ;D It's my 1st ... 
...TT : 8)


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Thats a relief, my wife's birthday on the 20th June she was giving me hell about me going :-[

See you there on the 18th then ;D


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

So what goes on at this meet then? Do we have to register to go?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The single largest gathering of TTs the world has ever seen!! ;D ;D

Some would say, "Galactic proportions"... :

This year we are aiming for 50% bigger than ever!!!!   

More exhibitors... more attendees...

Registration will open soon and we hope to titilate the imagination with some intriguing titbits up until the day...

(how many times can I say tit in one sentence :)

Clive will be posting more on this soon...

The regional reps will then start threads on organising cruises to the event.

Most arrive Sat pm... we will have some drink, the TTOC AGM and then have more drink, food and some more drink ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And a head ache on Sunday :


----------

